

New battery prototype may mean the end of exploding laptops - noname99
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080415-new-battery-prototype-may-mean-the-end-of-exploding-laptops.html

======
TrevorJ
Aren't explosions usually the end of laptops anyway? :)

